# Comment ouvrir un fichier .exe ?



## iVan (19 Décembre 2001)

Ma question est logée dans "périphériques"... par erreur. Je recommence ici, en bref: comment ouvrir un fichier .exe reçu par courriel ou téléchargé ? 
J'utilise l'iMac OS 8.6 (333).


----------



## Bernard53 (19 Décembre 2001)

En général on n'ouvre pas un fichier .exe sur Mac, c'est la Corbeille et vlan ! sauf si on dispose d'un émulateur Windows comme Virtual PC. Il reste encore la solution de faire glisser ce fichier sur StuffIt Expander au cas où ... sinon première solution.

Salutations.


----------



## iVan (19 Décembre 2001)

Merci Bernard53 je tenterai ma chance avec Stuffit Expander, sinon, eh bien, ils iront à la poubelle... et que les PC'istes m'envoient des fichiers compatibles ou passent au Mac


----------



## LCT (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iVan:
*Merci Bernard53 je tenterai ma chance avec Stuffit Expander, sinon, eh bien, ils iront à la poubelle... et que les PC'istes m'envoient des fichiers compatibles ou passent au Mac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bernard53 a raison comme dhabitude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( Je mettrais bien un smiley coup de chapeau mais je ne sais pas comment faire )
Cela dit, si je puis me permettre, vous devriez envisager de vous équiper dun émulateur Windows si vous communiquez avec lextérieur, car ce nest pas demain la veille que Pti Steve va manger Gros Bill


----------



## iVan (20 Décembre 2001)

Un émulateur Windows dans MON Mac !!!?  qu'ils mettent un émulateur APPLE dans leurs PC!!!! non mais...


----------



## Yama (20 Décembre 2001)

oh ! la ! la ! arretez un peu ! vos gamineries.

les PCs c'est bien aussi.

Pour .exe c'est un executable PC : une application quoi !

Rien de bien sorcier : tu peux pas l'ouvrir -ou plutôt le lancer- sous mac sous si u disposes de virtual PC comme il est dit plus haut


----------



## iVan (22 Décembre 2001)

Virtual PC... j'ai lu quelque part que ce logiciel peut induire des "petits problèmes" ou "conflits",  je ne me souviens plus de quelles sortes. Qu'en est-il ?


----------

